# Fun Today



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

So I had a really good time at the Sunny Sisters show at the bolton Fairgrounds. My goats did pretty good. I'm proud of them all. Some pictures and highlights:

My first Purple Ribbon!!!!!! :stars: :stars: :stars: Thats the biggie for me today. It was a complete shock. Sheila was first in her class, but she is still pretty young and had a lot of older does above her in the champion line up. Excuse her set up in the picture. She was "done" showing. lol 









The first class of the day with Seven: 








Seven's udder:








Seven:









My mom with Saleen who got third in her class:









Bambi in the buck class. (Also the sire to my junior reserve champion :wahoo: )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is wonderful.... :leap: ...and you all ...look great.......and did really well :greengrin: :thumbup: 

congrats.......... :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, you did very well! Congratulations to you and Sheila for that purple ribbon! :stars: AWESOME!
Seven is a GORGEOUS girl...that udder is beautiful :drool: 

Bambi looks great and Saleen and your mom did very well. Saleen really stands out amongst the others!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks! I was speechless when the judge picked Sheila. I wasn't even showing her, my mom was! I should ask if anyone has pictures of the line up cause I kind of forgot who the other does were I was so excited.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats what happened when Lola got reserve. I had Angie in the line up too so I had Lola's former owner show her for the champion line up - I was beaming the whole time and so was she.

Wow Bambi looks SO MUCH nicer then those other bucks


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's so great! Congrats!!! :stars: Your goats look wonderful!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:stars: wow! sounds like a great show!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Yeah Ashley, you did great!

I wish I would have gotten pictures of the lineup- I forgot the camera in the truck for the better part of the day, duh.
I guess Aiden had my mind pretty occupied most of the time!

Anyway- it was great to see you, and it was so nice to get back on the show scene, even though most of my show string decided to dry up :angry:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Addie! I was glad to see you guys back in the ring. 

Aiden seemed to be having a lot of fun. lol


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's great!!! Congrats! :stars:


----------

